# September Speedcubing 2017



## Drake Bott (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey Speedsolving,

I am Drake Bott, and I am hosting a WCA competition on September 9th, 2017 called September Speedcubing. Registration started late July, and the amount of competitors signing up is steadily increasing. If you would like to sign up, go to the WCA site and register. This is my first competition I am organizing and would love to see it turn out well. Thanks!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 16, 2017)

Location?


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Location?



It's in Omaha


----------

